# Question about sending plants to US



## Ctenopoma (Apr 10, 2011)

Hey all,

I have a friend in the US who wants a bit of my mini-bolbitis. I'd love to send it to her but I am not sure what the regulations are for sending plants to the US? Does anyone know? Is it as simple as putting a piece in a zipock baggie in a bubble-envelope?

Thanks!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I think you need to declare it on the envelope for customs and put the latin\scientific name for each specimen, but I could be mistaken.


----------

